
Apple of 2019 is Linux of 2000 - ekianjo
http://nibblestew.blogspot.com/2019/10/apple-of-2019-is-linux-of-2000.html
======
butterisgood
I feel like the author didn’t run Linux in the 90s or early 2000s. Until
you’ve had to manually write a monitor’s mode lines in your X11 config with
the warning it could blow up your monitor to do it incorrectly - you didn’t
really fight with Linux.

Anyone remember winmodems?

Apple is nothing like this.

I’m sorry the reserved space thing happened. I’ve not used a Mac daily in at
least over a year now. I can’t stand the laptop keyboards and windows 10 is
(so strangely to me) enough now.

All computer systems are complex now and designers struggle with balancing
overwhelming users with detail and not providing enough visibility into
details that are important. I know this because I’ve had to make the calls on
what is shown to users vs what we document for support engineers.

Simple is worth striving for and incredibly difficult to get right.

------
clay_the_ripper
This is really not a good argument.

OP ran into a random edge case bug, and, being a power user, decided to do
what power users do: tinker and google.

What OP could have done, which you most definitely could not do in 2000 with
Linux, is go to an Apple store and have them try and sort it out for you.
Ehile they might not succeed, I am willing to bet they could at least get some
kind of solution to work.

Also, Apple is nothing like Linux in 2000. My mother can use OS X really
easily. My mother food never in a million years use Linux in the year 2000.
This is a stupid article written by a bitter user who found a random bug.

~~~
diffeomorphism
"This analogy works well for the points made, but does not apply in this other
case. Therefore your argument is invalid"

That is not how analogies work. Also the apple store help is explicitly
discussed in the article.

------
anoncake
> Linux 2000: it is very difficult to find a laptop with more than two USB
> ports.

AFAIK laptops designed for Linux didn't have that problem. Nor did they have
glossy screens, misdesigned keyboards, or corporal existence.

